# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Question on P. Terribilis new froglet

## Carisab

I started my dart frog adventure with 4 tadpoles, our first froglet has arrived and now I'm worried. The tale was gone in 2/3 days. There is a very small nub. I have been reading up and I have been worried that it is not eating yet. I don't want to loose it. I thought it would take longer for the tale to be absorbed, so I ended up running around to try and find fruit flies. We only have two specialty stores that sell the different kind and they are both out saying they aren't sure when they will get more. I found D. Hydei at Petsmart and I put two in the container that she is in. A day later and they are still there. When should I worry? Are these too big of fly, I read that Terribilis can eat just about anything they can get in their mouth.

Any suggestions or advise??? She already has character, she tries to get out every time I open her container.

----------


## Paul

You need Springtails for them when they are that young. You could reach out to Josh's frogs via phone and see if they can overnight you a couple Springtail cultures. You could even try www.neherpaculture.com. They have springtail breeding kits. I would get 2 cultures and 2 breeding kits. You will want to make sure you have plenty on hand to feed them till they are big enough to eat fruit flies. It will take the springtails roughly a month to have the first "Boom" in the population so keep an eye on how many you have till then so you don't deplete them. Set both cultures up to breed and then feed off of one of them while letting the 2nd go forth and multiply  :Smile: 

You will also want to get some fruit fly cultures. Start with the D. Mal type. Get 1 culture of it and some supplies to setup more cultures. Those kits can be found on either Josh's Frogs or NeHerps site. Start culturing them them now so you can practice and make sure you can do it consistently before your frogs are ready to feed off of them. 

Your location says Henderson. Where is that? You might be close enough where I could give you some spring to tide you over till your shipment arrives.

----------


## Carisab

I got a springtails culture and put it in my vivarium, but they were so very small. Just microscopic specs of moving white. What size do they need to be to be feeder food? I guess I'm not sure what a springtails life cycle is. I ordered food a week ago, but they put shipping off due to Friday being a holiday. 

Henderson is east of Las Vegas.

----------


## Paul

Springtails are tiny, but your frogs will feed on them even as adults. The springs will multiply in the viv, but you will need to add to the population every month or so to make sure the frogs don't hunt them to extinction. In the vivarium the springs will eat the frog poop and decaying soil and plants.

----------

